# Cold weather Jetting



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

I have been jetting for some 15 plus years and I was wondering if your jet was not hooked to a anti freeze kit of some sort, how do you blow out your jet and what type of compresser do you use?

Do you use a 12 volt compressor with air cans ?

I have owned jets with anti freeze kits and still had freeze problems with them.

Does anybody know somebody who sells 20 gallon air cans that could be filled from a 12 volt air compressor?


Thanks!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

My Spartan 777 as an air valve on the pump. I just use a standard 110V pancake compressor to blow out the water from the pump and hoses.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

We use a 5 gallon 110 volt nailer compressor right now to blow out my trailer jet and it's 3/4 inch hose. My Generator just keeps up with it. 

a friend of mine has the 777 and loves it because it was well designed.

What i am thinking of doing is to fill up air cans via a 12 volt compressor and a few air cans and have it ready, as I work. hook the cans up inline to have volume to blow out the jett.

am I nuts ?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Don't use a 12v compressor. I had one for offroad tires and I burnt it out on the first try. Air compressor's are so cheap on craigslist. Even a new one will only set you back 200. Here's what I use. It was off an old air compressor. I use a male air compressor fitting in a 1/4 fpt ball valve. Just screw the hose into the valve and turn it on. Use a 1/8x1/4 bushing for 1/8 hose. Hand tight is sufficent. The tank was free and cost maybe 10 in parts. If you use HD air compressor fitting(in tool section) use loc tite instead of tef tape or dope. The fittings are so crappy, you'll split them even with a 6" wrench. The 5 Gal tank is good for about 6 uses, 150' 1/4 hose.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

That or something like that is what I am looking for.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Just to warn you do not buy a husky oiless compressor manufactured in the early 2000's there is a recall on them, i know this is a little ot but I would hate see someone get injured or have property destroyed, when I could have possibly stopped it, I will post a link to the recall info if anyone wants me to. the compressor was found that it could catch fire (the shroud)


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

The Husky compressors could work : If they catch fire, I could tarp the jet and it will warm it up, and when the fire is out, I can use the air tank as air storage to blow out the jet.

I am looking for a 20 gal air tank only. Has anybody ever made one up ?


----------



## pipe doc (Dec 26, 2010)

i have never used air on my jetters. i was concerned that water might pool and break filters etc...dose it work?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

pipe doc said:


> i have never used air on my jetters. i was concerned that water might pool and break filters etc...dose it work?


as long as you remember to drain the filters.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

I know my Filter is mounted higher then my pump and I can take it apart and any water that is in the feed line to it drains back into my tank and out the tank drain. Breaking the vaccume might be all you need. All of the spartan jets that i had a chance to run into, the filter is the lowest part of the pump. nice design.

I rigged up a 2 gal anti freeze tank that I hook up to the feed line of my pump and another line back into the anti freeze tank. Oneonta Tractor Supply helped me make this up.

RV anti freeze works well.I am sure I could make and mount a tank to hold anti freeze and run that thru the jett BUT 600 feet of 3/4 hose and pump is alot of anti freeze to lug around.


----------

